# Hello *waves*



## Weefee (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, have you space for a newbie?

DH and I have been ttc for five years now with nothing to show for it but a mmc in April '12. We've been referred on to ninewells and this morning received a letter telling us we're top of the list, yippeeeee!

Has anyone else experienced ninewells recently and if so, have you any stories, pointers, ideas on timescales? I'd be interested in the latter as we were only referred in April this year, had our first appt in July and all of a sudden we're top of the list. I'm in no way complaining at all, but this is far quicker than we'd expected.

Anyway, hope to get to hear from you all soon

Weefee
X


----------



## suzyr (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Weefee

Was interested to read ur post as we were also referred to Ninwells in April, fist appt' was scheduled for July but they cancelled and moved it to August. Just had first appt on Friday and have been advised waiting time is 9-12 months. 

A long wait especially as I have severe endometriosis which is only going to get worse as each month passes, so we were seriously considering self-funding to move things on. If we were as lucky as you to be seen in a month then could save this money....

Look forward to seeing how you get on with everything though as we are also new to it all at Ninewells.

Hope it goes well
Xxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, some clinics have an'investigation' wait list and then then The 'treatment' wait list, taking into account suzyr's post are u sure u are at top of ivf list? 

As for ttc for 5 years, how have u been waiting so long? Personal choice or just the way the nhs has managed it?  

Oh.... forgot to say WELCOME! x


----------

